# Four Way Precision Challenge



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In looking for a new challenge I've never seen or heard of I came up with this one. The object is to cut a thread, light two matches and cut a playing card with a single ball. Here is my first attempt. Not completely successful but enough to show it is humanly possible. I left my matches up in the attic overnight and so that weren't to combustible. Oh well .






Who is up to the challenge? Come on . Winter time fun. Got to stay sharp.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I like it!!!! More fire!!! We may have to invest in a match company :rofl: .

I see a good old fashioned game of sling (horse) in the making.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... down the black hole of precision slingshot shooting ....

For the winter, think I am going to focus on the gambler ... that one still looks tough for me. But you guys just carry on, and I will enjoy watching your antics in the attics ... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!!! some shooting skills :thumbsup:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shooting!! What is the distance you shoot from in this Video?

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks S.S.. The distance in this one was 7 meters.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting tree fork. You try that again and i think you will have it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting there, Treefork!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice shooting! ...

Are all these 'trick/skill' shots... from 7 metres...22 feet? ...

The gambler... match lighter...thread cutter... then this?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Nice shooting! ...
> 
> Are all these 'trick/skill' shots... from 7 metres...22 feet? ...
> 
> The gambler... match lighter...thread cutter... then this?


No!!! Watch the videos.Follow the contest. See the rules! Check things out before making a public statement. 10 meters or 33 feet.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

treefork said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! ...
> ...


Who rattled your cage... FFS!

I was asking... as i was told 33feet... then seen this...which is 22 feet.

How about explaining more 'here is my first attempt'... implies you followed the rules and was unsuccessful...


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------

